# Conector USB a RCA



## Jesusto (Ene 25, 2016)

Buen día lectores.

Tengo una duda referente a un conector que deseo elaborar, en este caso es un adaptador USB a RCA. Mi propósito en este singular caso no es extraer video por USB, si no, extraer datos enviados de la PC por hyperterminal.

Ahora bien, conozco como es el pinado del USB y también conozco los conectores RCA. Lo que quiero saber es que pin del USB usa para la transmisión de datos cuando lo uso como puerto de comunicacion.

Se que el USB tienen un pin de tierra, VCC, dato + y dato - ... Por cual de esos pines sale los datos si yo envió caracteres por hyperterminal, valores comprendidos en 1 y 0 lógicos. ...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 25, 2016)

Hey, no no, algo no tienes del todo claro. No es como tal que por las líneas D+ y D- del USB pasen los datos, bueno si pero no tan "alegremente". Estos llevan una trama específica por el estándar del puerto USB. 

Para lo que tienes pensado elaborar te comento que existen convertidores USB-COM (RS232) cuya salida si  es, como tal, una trama de datos bien definida por el estándar RS232. 







Será cuestión de solo conectar las líneas RX y TX hacia los pines del RCA.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 26, 2016)

asi es D+ y D- son parte del mismo dato

por que es una señal *DIFERENCIAL* que significa que si envio un 1 se eniva un 1 en D+ y en D- tambien y si mando un 0 en D-. y en D+ tambien estara presente un 0

¿no se por que RCA?

yo diria que le metas 120v aver que pasa


----------



## Jesusto (Ene 26, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hey, no no, algo no tienes del todo claro. No es como tal que por las líneas D+ y D- del USB pasen los datos, bueno si pero no tan "alegremente". Estos llevan una trama específica por el estándar del puerto USB.
> 
> Para lo que tienes pensado elaborar te comento que existen convertidores USB-COM (RS232) cuya salida si  es, como tal, una trama de datos bien definida por el estándar RS232.
> 
> ...



Tieens toda la razón, anduve investigando, al parecer para esto necesitó un controlador hacer la adaptación que deseo hacer. 

Mi idea es la siguiente, descargar un controlador de USB a RS232. Seguidamente hago la elaboración del cable USB a RCA como se ilustra la imagen y hacer uso del dato de transmisión correspondiente .. Que opinan?





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> asi es D+ y D- son parte del mismo dato
> 
> por que es una señal *DIFERENCIAL* que significa que si envio un 1 se eniva un 1 en D+ y en D- tambien y si mando un 0 en D-. y en D+ tambien estara presente un 0
> 
> ...



Si ya investigue sobre eso, existen controladores para hacer conversión USB-Puerto serial. Como muestra en mi anterior comentario, la respectiva conecxion db9 a USB puedo usar los pines de D+ y D-  como TX y RX.

Voy a realizar una transmisión de datos asíncronos desde la pc a un modulador de rf, para transmitirlo por aire. hyperterminal me funcionará como interfaz. Pretendo obtener los datos del puerto COM USB para conectarlo a mi modulador .. 

Podría usar un USB a DB9, Pero no es compatible con la entrada del modulaodr, es por eso que me interesa un conector RCA.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 26, 2016)

pero que modulador y a que baudrate

que yo sepa los moduladores ASK a 433Mhz tienen problemillas con la transmicion que si se puede usando algoritmos pero en banda base debes transmitir como a 75 baudios.

y si no vas a usar ASK si no una modulacion rara pues a persinarse para ver si funciona


----------



## Scooter (Ene 26, 2016)

Opino que es una idea descabellada.
Si ya hay estándares variados, no inventes el tuyo.
A no ser que lo que quieras sea precisamente eso, hacer TU protocolo y tu sistema que sólo tu conozcas y controles.
Hay adaptadores a rs485, rs 232 etc. Busca el que te convenga y no invente uno nuevo


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 26, 2016)

Jesusto dijo:


> Buen día lectores.
> 
> Tengo una duda referente a un conector que deseo elaborar, en este caso es un adaptador USB a RCA. Mi propósito en este singular caso no es extraer video por USB, si no, extraer datos enviados de la PC por hyperterminal.
> 
> ...



Hola....La ficha RCA puede se usada para conectar cualquier cosa que requiera dos contactos(audio, video, alimentación, etc). El USB es un BUS de datos y para adaptarlo a emisión de datos serie necesita indefectiblemente una interfaz y un cableado especifico con el protocolo de comunicaciones a usar(software y hardware). No conozco que exista posibilidad de ínter-conectar a nivel de un para de cables y ficha(a no ser que sea un dispositivo USB Máster a uno USB Esclavo).
Como te ya te han dicho para realizar una comunicación serie, necesitas una interfaz, instalar el driver correspondiente para que funcione en el entorno que manejas y luego la conexionar a nivel de conexiones RX, TX y control si los llevara/requiriera.  
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Jesusto (Ene 26, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola....La ficha RCA puede se usada para conectar cualquier cosa que requiera dos contactos(audio, video, alimentación, etc). El USB es un BUS de datos y para adaptarlo a emisión de datos serie necesita indefectiblemente una interfaz y un cableado especifico con el protocolo de comunicaciones a usar(software y hardware). No conozco que exista posibilidad de ínter-conectar a nivel de un para de cables y ficha(a no ser que sea un dispositivo USB Máster a uno USB Esclavo).
> Como te ya te han dicho para realizar una comunicación serie, necesitas una interfaz, instalar el driver correspondiente para que funcione en el entorno que manejas y luego la conexionar a nivel de conexiones RX, TX y control si los llevara/requiriera.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Buen día, creó que hasta los momentos me va a ir bien, no tengo un osciloscopio en mano como para probarlo.

Lo que estas diciendo del RCA es justamente lo que quiero realizar..  El canal que viene definido para transmisión si uso un cable USB-Puerto serial lo puedo extraer tomando el cable o el canal específico para esa acción, a fin y al cabo el protocolo de comunicación serial se realiza en la computadora no en el tipo de conector.. 

Aprovechando que si uso un driver para manejar el puerto serial por USB tengo canal de transmisión y recepción como te muestro en la figura, y el protocolo viene definido entre "1" y "0" logicos siendo una comunicación asíncrona de 5v y 0v. Puedo poner un conector en mi caso RCA en el canal de transmisión y otro RCA en el canal de recepción. Que sería lo mismo abrir un adaptador USB a rs232 y en los pines de TX y RX poner un RCA o inclusive dejar el cable sólo





Scooter dijo:


> Opino que es una idea descabellada.
> Si ya hay estándares variados, no inventes el tuyo.
> A no ser que lo que quieras sea precisamente eso, hacer TU protocolo y tu sistema que sólo tu conozcas y controles.
> Hay adaptadores a rs485, rs 232 etc. Busca el que te convenga y no invente uno nuevo



Quizás no me explique correctamente, sigue siendo el mismo protocolo RS232.. pienso que si uso un adaptador RS232 a USB ( existen) puedo por ejemplo abrir el conector RS232 quitar el conector y en el pin que esta determinado para TX puedo poner por ejemplo un RCA..

Si pudiese utilizar un RS232 normal lo hubiese hecho..el detalle es que ese conector no es compatible con mi transmisor .. Necesitó que el pin determinado para transmisión sea un RCA o en su caso un BNC, cualquiera de los dos funciona





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> pero que modulador y a que baudrate
> 
> que yo sepa los moduladores ASK a 433Mhz tienen problemillas con la transmicion que si se puede usando algoritmos pero en banda base debes transmitir como a 75 baudios.
> 
> y si no vas a usar ASK si no una modulacion rara pues a persinarse para ver si funciona



Precisamente, estoy usando un modulador FSK. Sugieres utilizar una comunicación de baja velocidad de transmisión de 75 baudios?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 26, 2016)

No existen los adaptadores de rs232 a USB y dudo que puedan llegar a existir. Lo que hay son USB a rs232 que parece lo mismo pero no es lo mismo.
Pues no entiendo el motivo, pero si necesitas un rca por una cuestión mecánica, pues úsalo.
Lo que necesitas seguro es un conversor, no una conexión directa.
Si te vale con niveles ttl hay adaptadores por una miseria. Si necesitas los niveles rs232 ya son un poquito más caros.


----------



## Jesusto (Ene 26, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> No existen los adaptadores de rs232 a USB y dudo que puedan llegar a existir. Lo que hay son USB a rs232 que parece lo mismo pero no es lo mismo.
> Pues no entiendo el motivo, pero si necesitas un rca por una cuestión mecánica, pues úsalo.
> Lo que necesitas seguro es un conversor, no una conexión directa.
> Si te vale con niveles ttl hay adaptadores por una miseria. Si necesitas los niveles rs232 ya son un poquito más caros.



Sii disculpa fui yo que me equivoque USB a RS232 .. Existen drivers para usar el puerto usb en vez del RS232..

Anteriormente use el osciloscopio para visualizar la señal de salida del rs232 y son datos TTL, de 0 y 5 v... Obviamente siguiendo el protocolo de comunicación asíncrono.

Sugieres que necesitó un conversor de que tipo?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 26, 2016)

Jesusto dijo:


> Sii disculpa fui yo que me equivoque USB a RS232 .. Existen drivers para usar el puerto usb en vez del RS232..
> 
> Anteriormente use el osciloscopio para visualizar la señal de salida del rs232 y son datos TTL, de 0 y 5 v... Obviamente siguiendo el protocolo de comunicación asíncrono.
> 
> Sugieres que necesitó un conversor de que tipo?



Es que el estándar RS232 establece que los niveles lógicos para las señales transmitidas y recibidas son de aprox +12V y -12V. En la actualidad, esto casi ha quedado en el olvido pues los adaptadores USB-RS232 generan sólo esa señal que observaste: 0 y 5V.

Algunos (si, más costosos) si se encargan también de proporcionar los niveles de +12 y 12V. 

La elección dependerá de las condiciones eléctricas de tu modulador.

Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 26, 2016)

no se que pretendes hacer?

se hace aqui un mal entendido.

no se que modulacion vaz a hacer, las modulaciones digitales son ASK, FSK ,PSK ,etc.

no usan transmiciones AM, FM, en frecuencias de radio o TV.


----------



## Jesusto (Ene 26, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Es que el estándar RS232 establece que los niveles lógicos para las señales transmitidas y recibidas son de aprox +12V y -12V. En la actualidad, esto casi ha quedado en el olvido pues los adaptadores USB-RS232 generan sólo esa señal que observaste: 0 y 5V.
> 
> Algunos (si, más costosos) si se encargan también de proporcionar los niveles de +12 y 12V.
> 
> ...



Es un modulador FSK (digital) que comprende valores de 0 y 5v.. De igual forma ya el cable lo tengo elaborado y también tengo el driver que me permite transmitir por el USB. Es cuestión de mañana ir al laboratorio y probar



Probare todo con un osciloscopio antes de todo.. Mañana les daré noticia si resultó


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 26, 2016)

Jesusto dijo:


> Buen día, creó que hasta los momentos me va a ir bien, no tengo un osciloscopio en mano como para probarlo.
> 
> Lo que estas diciendo del RCA es justamente lo que quiero realizar..  El canal que viene definido para transmisión si uso un cable USB-Puerto serial lo puedo extraer tomando el cable o el canal específico para esa acción, a fin y al cabo el protocolo de comunicación serial se realiza en la computadora no en el tipo de conector..
> 
> ...



Esto no es así, la conversión a modo de comunicación serie se realiza a nivel de HARDWARWE en la ficha del convertidor USB a COM, no solo software.
Si no te entendemos mal es lo que te estamos intentando decir desde el comienzo de este tema. 
Estudia la hoja de datos de por ejemplo el FT232R que se usa en muchos cables adaptadores del BUS USB al PUERTO COM.
Si aceptas una sugerencia,  estudia y verifica la diferencia de BUS a lo que es un PUERTO de comunicaciones, etc. y te sera de utilidad en el futuro. 
Creo que mañana probaras que la tierra no es cuadrada ni plana pero adelante.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 30, 2016)

La verdad es que no entiendo este hilo. Desde el principio está insistiendo en algo que no es.
No es lo mismo USB que serie, hay un abismo entre ambos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 30, 2016)

que NOOOO

que SI existen USB con puerto serie, puerto paralelo y que te preparan cafe

¿cuando van a entender?

ademas los datos serie se van a mandar por un transmisor de video bien facil.


----------

